# MBD! Orbea Junior Laufey 27 H10 - possibly best value kids hardtail



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

It was a 6 month wait but definitely worth it, especially for my 11 old where 6 months feels like an eternity! 

Honestly the Orbea Junior Laufey 27 H10 is one of the best spec junior hardtails out there . Marzocchi Z2 fork, quality schwalbe rubber, dropper, a decent drive train (XT derailleur, Deore shifter + some other parts) and modern geometry. I noticed they are only available in Europe, Australia and a few other places but not the USA. $2200 AUD (so about $1600 USD) 

It came with some average shimano 10s break levers so I swapped them out for a set of Deore M6100. Also it came with a massive 70mm stem which made the bike way to long, so I swapped it out for a 45mm stem from the parts box. 

I also swapped out the XT derailleur for a new 12 speed Deore as I need it more than he does! 

Happy days


----------



## Jotto- (11 mo ago)

This one of the bikes I'm considering for my son. Do you know its approximate weight? 

Thanks!


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

Jotto- said:


> This one of the bikes I'm considering for my son. Do you know its approximate weight?
> 
> Thanks!


I will check the weight when I get back home.


----------



## Jotto- (11 mo ago)

IMeasure said:


> I will check the weight when I get back home.


That would be great, thanks!


----------



## IMeasure (Oct 5, 2020)

It's 14.3kg with M6100 levers, M6100 derailleur, DMR V6 Plastic pedals and a bottle cage.


----------



## milroy (Jan 15, 2004)

I bought the 24” and 20” versions of these for my kids (H20). They are very well specced with air forks and appropriate sized cranks but marginally heavier than I was hoping. I think the dropper is a bit of a waste on the smaller bike because my 6 year old isn’t heavy enough to depress it. The 8 year old just barely.


----------

